# Need help with upgrading my computer (first time)



## Hazer1989 (May 19, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone can give me any advice about upgrading my computer? Mainly as to what I should upgrade first.

I'm not the worst at computers and know how to use them, but opening up the tower and changing the parts I have pretty much no experience with but I'm willing to give it ago, the thing that worries me the most is buying a part which won't fit into my comp.

So I guess the first thing to post is my specs for my current computer not sure best place to list them all, but I'll use them from systemrequirementlabs

Zoostorm

Processor	Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G3250 @ 3.20GHz
Manufacturer	Intel
Speed	3.2 GHz
Number of Cores	2

Video Card 1	Intel(R) HD Graphics
Manufacturer	Intel
Chipset	Intel(R) HD Graphics
Dedicated Memory	32.0 MB
Total Memory	1.8 GB

Video Card 2	NVIDIA GeForce GT 730
Manufacturer	NVIDIA
Chipset	GeForce GT 730
Dedicated Memory	1024 MB
Total Memory	2.9 GB

Memory	4.0 GB

Mainly want to to upgrade so I can run World of Warcraft on max or near enough with a decent fps.

I'm guessing my CPU should be the first thing to upgrade right? As looking at systemrequirementlabs results it says that I don't even meet the minimum requirements?

Thanks in advance, and if I've missed anything let me know.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Need the full specs of your current system.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

After looking up Zoostorm....I see that this is an OEM PC. This is going to make upgrading hardware difficult because of the limitations that OEM's have. 

That being said, I would recommend doing a complete build. The main parts needed will be; mobo, cpu, psu and a case and maybe RAM. From there you can add hardware from your old system as well as new hardware.


----------



## Hazer1989 (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, without sounding like a right newbie, how would I post full system specs?

And in regards to your other reply, about an "OEM" PC, does that mean I'm gunna have trouble upgrading it? I remember having a DELL PC a good few years ago and remember having this problem as I couldn't upgrade anything it it really.

Was hoping buying this PC would mean I could upgrade it easier then the DELL, not looking to do a full buy as was hoping to upgrade afew bits here and there.

Only got this PC 9 months ago, not really wanting (or the funds) to do a full build.


----------



## Frost_Byte (Oct 18, 2015)

How about you download CPUZ here and then when open go to this tab.











I'm very sure you can upgrade the processor in your system, and if you can post a model number of the PC that would also be great typically you can find that in the documentation that came with the PC, or it may be printed on the PC itself, and that will help the techs here help you with upgrading a few things in your PC. Likely you can upgrade the processor, GPU and the power supply as long as the case will allow it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I feel certain this will take a motherboard and cpu at the very least so pc model number is a must so we can see what is in it. Psu will surely need replacing as well I would bet.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Current generation dual core proc on a socket 1150 motherboard. Swapping those more or less means replacing the computer. I'ld keep them as is and just look at graphics.

Swap out the GT 730 for a 750 or 750Ti and, if necessary, the power supply also.


----------

